# miscarrying info pls



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told that my baby's heart stopped beating when I went for my 7 W 6 day scan.  They said to stop cyclogest and let nature takes its course.  I start to bleed a bit on Thurs morning- but it was browny and mucusy and not red at all and then it stopped.  Then on Friday and today it has started to bleed red, fresh, blood, but again not freely and more mucusy/clots when I go to the loo and not into the pads.  I am using sanitary towels not tampons (or is it ok to use tampons?). 

I have some pains- I never usually get AF pain that requires me to take analgesia, but I have taken paracetamol and brufen this afternoon.  I also think it might smell a bit strange, but this may be normal.

I have a form to go and get an ultrasound by Thursday and then phone the clinic if there are retained products I will be booked in for an ERPC, Friday or next weekend.

I was also rehsus negative and my donor positive, so I asked my consultant about anti D treatment, and he said that I do need to have it and the GP can arrange this, as this is a first pregnancy- is there any rush to get the injections sorted now, or just before I go for another round of IVF in about March.  I know that if I this pregnancy did continue I would have Anti D injections later on in my pregnancy, what is the protocol for miscarriage?

Every night I tell myself not to cry the next day, and it will get better but I still wake up crying the necxt morning, I hope this gets better as I am going back to work on Tuesday,surrounded by babies, children and pregnant women!

Sorry for the long reambling list of questions, but you don't really get prepared for this....

Thanks for your time
L xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for what has happened, how sad.  Do you have to go back to work so soon?  You need to have some time.

To answer your question regarding tampons, don't use them at the moment, just sanitary towels.

You could do with having the Anti D sooner rather than later.  I'm not 100% sure of the miscarriage protocol, as we don't deal with it, but we usually give it withing 48 hours of delivery, so give your gp a ring in the morning.  

Do have a think about whether you could get any more time off though, it does seem soon to go back.

Take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emily Thanks so much for your advice
L x


----------

